# photographing old soda bottles full of pop



## RCO (Dec 31, 2017)

its crazy cold here this week and there is literally nothing to do . out of curiosity I had wanted to photograph some of my embossed bottles but with various flavours of pop In them 

the dollar store had some cheap pop , like 33 cents a can , so I got some orange , cream soda , cola and root beer but forgot grape or ginger ale 


I've started with orange first as its the most common flavour I have bottles for and assume a lot of my bottles would of been for some sort of orange drink . 


here is a few to start , not sure how they turned out , lighting an issue and orange pop may have been too dark , so some of the embossing doesn't show well


----------



## RCO (Dec 31, 2017)

these 2 turned out better , the Browns is a common local and orange there most popular flavour , orange crush also turned out well


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm going seriously stir-crazy with this cold.  Makes me wish I still lived on the West Coast.

Orange works well for photographing ACL bottles, especially white ACL bottles, but not so much for embossed.  For embossed soda bottles I've had some luck with a light shining directly down on top of them against a white background, especially a curved piece of printer paper taped in place.  Art deco bottles aren't easy bottles to photograph.


----------



## RCO (Jan 1, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm going seriously stir-crazy with this cold.  Makes me wish I still lived on the West Coast.
> 
> Orange works well for photographing ACL bottles, especially white ACL bottles, but not so much for embossed.  For embossed soda bottles I've had some luck with a light shining directly down on top of them against a white background, especially a curved piece of printer paper taped in place.  Art deco bottles aren't easy bottles to photograph.



the orange I used seems to have been a bit dark , may try and water it down next time , also try and find something to put bottles on that would level them with window so more natural light goes thru them 
some of the embossed bottles I have aren't easy to photograph at all


----------



## RCO (Jan 1, 2018)

couple more from yesterday


----------



## RCO (Jan 1, 2018)

on the cold weather , its weird there wasn't even snow here for the first week or so of December , I was able to walk all over the place but then its suddenly this deep cold winter .

also nothing to find around here currently , all the antique stores either have stale stock or closed for the winter , no yard sales or auctions , one of the bigger thrift stores is closed as they try and find a new location , the others only occasionally have collectables or neat books .

I might try and get down to southern Ontario for a couple days in a week or so and check out some of the antique malls as there open year round


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 2, 2018)

That is very neat! Never thought of doing that. 

Wind chill of -5 here in Metro Detroit area


----------

